# Festplatte am Laptop anschließen



## Rumada (3. November 2012)

*Festplatte am Laptop anschließen*

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist eine normale Festplatte aus einem Pc mit einem Kabel an einem Laptop anschließen kann ? Lg


----------



## Crysisheld (3. November 2012)

Ja ist möglich am Besten mit so etwas hier: 

2direct USB 2.0 / IDE und SATA Adapter Konverter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Rumada (3. November 2012)

Muss man denn den Laptop aufschrauben oder kann man das direkt wie z.b. ein LAN Anschluss anschließen ??


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Für LAN bräuchtest Du einen anderen Adapter, das wird dann idR aber auch deutlich teurer, da brauchst Du quasi ein Gehäuse, das die Festplatte zur Netzwerkfestplatte macht.

Das, was Crysisheld postete, ist einfach nur ein Adapter, den Du beim Laptop dann an einen USB-Port anschließt. Das ist dafür da, wenn man nur einmalig Daten rüberkopieren willst, zB du hast am PC ein Problem und willst die Daten der P´latte auf dem Laptop sichern oder so. Wenn Du eine 3,5 Zoll Platte aus einem PC aber nicht mehr IM PC brauchst und "für immer" aus dem PC ausbauen und am Laptop nutzen willst, dann solltest Du Dir ein externes Gehäuse 3,5 Zoll kaufen. Hat die Platte SATA oder IDE? Hat Dein Laptop USB3.0 ?


----------



## Rumada (3. November 2012)

Ich schätze mal die Festplatte besitzt IDE da es ja nicht eine neuerer PC ist.
Wie kann ich das prüfen ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Einfach nachsehen. Hier Vergleichsbilder: http://www.computer-hardware-explained.com/image-files/sata-vs-ide-labelled.jpg  und hier im dritten Posting: Externe Festplatte aus- und in PC einbauen - Das Computer Forum


bei ner alten IDE lohnt sich eine Übernahme aber an sich kaum. Wieviel Speicherplatz hat die denn?


----------



## Rumada (3. November 2012)

Eindeutig IDE Anschluss mit 200 GB da es sich um wichtige Daten handelt muss ich da dran.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Da würd ich einfach nur diesen Adapter für knapp 8€ nehmen, denn als externe Platte lohnt sich die Platte an sich kaum. Oder aber nen PC suchen, der noch IDE hat, und die PLatte dort kurz anschließen und die geretteten Daten wiederum von diesem auf einen USB-Stick oder eine externe Festplatte kopieren.


----------



## Rumada (3. November 2012)

Die anderen die noch IDE haben sind beide kaputt daher auch das mit dem Laptop.


----------

